# gnome-terminal terminus-font weirdness



## pacija (Oct 17, 2013)

I have x11-fonts/terminus-font installed on both laptop and desktop. The laptop has Nvidia, the desktop has an Intel video adapter. On the laptop, Serbian localized characters (ÄŒÄ†Å½Å Ä) look ugly with the Terminus font in gnome-terminal, and on the desktop they look OK. I am not sure, but I think it was OK also on laptop but got screwed after some update.

How can I troubleshoot this?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 17, 2013)

There are a few options you can set with x11-fonts/terminus-font. Perhaps you turned some on on the desktop but not the laptop?


----------



## pacija (Oct 17, 2013)

That was the first thing I checked, but the options are the same. I have also set this font in mail/sylpheed and the situation is the same, so it appears the problem is not related to x11/gnome-terminal only.


----------

